# ipod battery replaceable or not ?



## esumitkumar (Jan 21, 2008)

hi all 
im thinking of buying an ipod nano 8 GB from indiaplaza.in costing Rs 8269/-
can somebody tell me abt ipod's battery ..is it replaceable or not and how many years it lasts ? and what the cost of battery and availability in delhi ?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 21, 2008)

AFAIK you can't replace battery in apple products


----------



## iMav (Jan 21, 2008)

ipod batteries are replacable but u cannot do it take it to a reseller they will get it done


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 21, 2008)

then how abt this link .. 

*lifehacker.com/software/ipod/how-to-replace-your-ipods-battery-236138.php

also if i buy frm indiaplaza do i get any warranty and is it cheap ?


----------



## iMav (Jan 21, 2008)

there is nothing "how about this link" .... go thru the link and see what all u have to do now are u ready to do it on ur own 

its not like u remove the back cover by pressing it comes off u get another battery and change it 

first u will need to find a replacement once u get that then have fun messing with ur ipod not to mention the amount of scratches it will bear .... once done then replace the battery - no guarantee depends on ur ability

now whats better - go to the reseller give it to them they will forward it to ppl who have the required tools to easily open the ipod and also have the battery with them .... 

u should get the warranty if indiaplaza has not registered the ipod before ...

registering an ipod is a completely online process done by the user and the seller plays no role in it

to register the ipod all u need is a ipod specific individual code imprinted on the backside of every ipod .... its upto u when u want to register ....


----------



## aryayush (Jan 23, 2008)

Registering it is not a requisite for claiming your warranty. Don't worry.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

and I think this can better be moved to Mobile Monsters section.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 23, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> is it replaceable or not


Not.



esumitkumar said:


> how many years it lasts ?


Anywhere between one and a half to two and a half years. If you're lucky, it might last more. If you're unlucky, it might stop holding charge before that. If something happens to it within the first year, Apple will replace it for free.



esumitkumar said:


> what the cost of battery


No clue. But I'm sure it will be expensive.



esumitkumar said:


> availability in delhi ?


No problems with that. They have a pretty good network of authorised resellers and service centres in New Delhi.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 23, 2008)

Offtopic: Googling abt the same stuff would have saved a lot of your time buddy.


----------



## superczar (Jan 23, 2008)

I see tonnes of battery replacement kits for the ipod selling for as low as 300/- (battery + plastic tools to open up the ipod without scratching it to death) at Ritchie street in Chennai..I am sure they should be available at Lamington road/Nehru place too


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ thnx all for all the ans


----------

